# Fotos del lugar donde vives



## santiago (Feb 14, 2009)

bueno los convoco bajo el manto de un nuevo post ( me puse poetico) para que muestren fotos o imagenes de las ciudades donde viven, la idea es medio conocer mas los lugares de residen los electronicos del foro   
por mas problemas que tenga un lugar siempre hay algo atractivo , o que les haga sentir un poquito de orgullo


empiezo yo 

vivo en Parana Entre rios Argentina y les paso un par de fotos del parque Urquiza de la ciudad para los que no lo 




































lastima que el turismo por aca esta muerto, nadie sabe aprovechar lo bueno de los lugares, siempre la gente se rinde ante lo facil

saludos y animense a publicar alguna foto para recorrer el mundo por medio del foro 

saludos


----------



## profex (Feb 14, 2009)

Que tal Santixman

Excelentes fotos y muy espectacular el parque Urquiza...es un lugar esplendoroso, aunque como comentas se ve un poco solitario.

Un saludo.

Tomaré algunas fotos para postearlas también.

Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 15, 2009)

Que buena iniciativa santixman, una buena escusa para desempolvar la cámara.

Saludos.


----------



## santiago (Feb 15, 2009)

gracias andres, veo que no se animan muchos jajaja no importa 

el parque de las fotos siempre esta lleno de gente, local, las fotos son de dias entre semana  

saludos y animense


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 15, 2009)

Aqui les dejo una presentacion en Power Point que tenia de fotos de la ciudad de Mexico, muy bonitas por cierto pero generalmente amanecemos con una saludable capa de "smog"  

http://www.mundoselectronicos.com/privado/fotos_mexico.pps

Y para todos aquellos que cuenten con Google Earth les dejo las coordenadas de mi casa... haber si algun dia se organiza una comida o algo no?

19 18 59.07, -99 06 54.17

http://earth.google.es/


----------



## bofocastillo (Feb 15, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Aqui les dejo una presentacion en Power Point que tenia de fotos de la ciudad de Mexico, muy bonitas por cierto pero generalmente amanecemos con una saludable capa de "smog"



Castillo en Xochimilco?
y ese en dónde está que nunca lo he visto
y eso que era asiduo visitante de las trajinebrias en mis días de estudiante


----------



## santiago (Feb 15, 2009)

muy lindo mexico la verdad que uno ni se fija en otras ciudades no? 

espero que se sigan animando

saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 15, 2009)

bofocastillo dijo:
			
		

> Chico3001 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De echo no lo conozco en persona... pero aqui dicen como llegar.. 

http://www.chilango.com/amor-chilango/a1encontramos-el-castillo

Y en esta web hay mas fotos aereas de la ciudad de Mexico.... 

http://homepage.mac.com/helipilot/PhotoAlbum20.html (click en el icono de start slideshow)

Por alli tenia la presentacion original, pero se perdio en las inmensidades de mi disco duro..  en cuanto la encuentre la subo...

*EDIT:*

Ya encontre el castillo de xochimilco... aqui estan las coordenadas para el google earth. Lastima que no se aprecia bien en la imagen satelital

19 15 57.43, -99 5 59.17


----------



## bofocastillo (Feb 15, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> De echo no lo conozco en persona... pero aqui dicen como llegar..
> 
> http://www.chilango.com/amor-chilango/a1encontramos-el-castillo



Vaya, de lo que se viene enterando uno. Ya se más o menos por donde es, porque he pasado por ese puente que mencionan en Chilango, pero en mi vida había escuchado de él. Habrá que visitarlo.

Saludos y gracias por la información


----------



## Luis1342 (Feb 16, 2009)

que bonito se ve el parque Urquiza Santixman,los fines de semana debe haber un buen de grupitos de muchachas guapas       
saludos


----------



## santiago (Feb 16, 2009)

se llena de gente, ya que mas adelante sobre la costa hay clubes y demas, es un lindo tramo para hacer el test de rugby al 90% jaja se llena de deportistas, es un lugar lindo y un pulmon verde inmenso

saludos


----------



## rash (Feb 16, 2009)

Que buena idea santixman... lo que daría por visitar Argentina, tengo un amigo allí y ya me ha invitado varias veces pero hace falta bastante pasta para cruzar el charco, ojala algún día pueda....el parque se ve lindo y un gran lugar para pasear o pasar un día con la familia y amigos...

El sitio donde yo vivo es en el sur de España en un pueblo grande de la sierra aunque está a media hora de la costa, es un sitio donde se respira aire limpio y cuenta con una gran historia (está considerado uno de los pueblos más antiguos de España) sus origenes se remontan al Neolítico así que imaginate....

si,si mucha historia pero no puedo comprar ni una simple resistencia... jejejej ...¡¡¡no hay tiendas de electronica¡¡¡ casi lo unico que hay es turismo....


gracias por la idea y poder compartir algo más que transistores y capacitores...

saludos y abrazos....



Video de YOutube.

YouTube - Andalucia es de cine - Ronda I


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 17, 2009)

Bueno como les dije, acá les dejo unas imágenes del lugar en donde vivo!

La sala


Vivo en el piso Nº 19  


Acá se observa las casas aledañas 


Algo de la ciudad


Ese soy yo


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 18, 2009)

Que buenas fotos yoangel! y un gusto conocerte, te hacia mas mucho mas joven (por aquello del avatar).

Aunque seria bueno que nos dieras mas pistas de donde eres porque "En Territorios Británicos del Océano Índico" no me queda muy claro.

Les comparto unas fotos del parque Bolívar de Armenia con su monumento al esfuerzo. Justamente por estas fechas se conmemora el décimo aniversario del terremoto que afecto cerca del 60% de sus construcciones.


----------



## lucalorito (Feb 18, 2009)

Aquí os muestro mi humilde morada   




Un poco de buen humor a veces no viene mal


----------



## Dano (Feb 18, 2009)

Aqui dejo el link de fotos de mi cuidad (ahora estoy en Montevideo viviendo), son muy grandes las fotos como para subirlas.

http://www.tripadvisor.es/LocationPhotos-g294323-Montevideo.html#17579323 aprentan si guiente y tienen todas las fotos.

Como Uruguayo no puedo dar el mensaje como concluido si no subo unas fotos de Punta del Este. 

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...l+este&um=1&hl=es&client=opera&rls=es-LA&sa=N


Y aunque todo eso es muy lindo yo me sigo eligiendo un lugar como favorito, es la central termica Batlle y Ordoñez, aunque esta deteriorada por los años, es un lugar que admiro por la potencia y maquinaria que hay alli dentro, a que electronico no le gustan este tipo de cosas

http://www.ute.com.uy/empresa/lineas/generacion/central_ter_batlle.htm un poco información

Actualmente esta siendo muy criticada la central por la eficiencia, la contaminación y demas, igualmente me gustan ver esas enormes chimeneas quemando fuel oil


----------



## santiago (Feb 18, 2009)

muy lindas fotos me alegro que les guste la idea

Dano no sabes algo de la reactivacion del frigorifico frigoyi en Durazno?


saludos


----------



## Dano (Feb 18, 2009)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> muy lindas fotos me alegro que les guste la idea
> 
> Dano no sabes algo de la reactivacion del frigorifico frigoyi en Durazno?
> 
> ...



Ni idea, esto encontré en google: http://www.observa.com.uy/Agro/nota.aspx?id=2546

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Feb 18, 2009)

Cuando me compre una cámara nueva (pienso hacerlo) publico algunas fotos.


----------



## alexus (Mar 2, 2009)

lo nuevo en generacion de energia en uruguay, aqui la torre de un molino, descargada en el de puerto de montevideo.
la segunda foto es la "preciosura", la emisora de fm de mi pueblo, 148 metros de alto saliendo al aire con 50Kw!


----------



## belpmx (Mar 5, 2009)

Hola hola, les dejo unas fotos de mi casa en la parte de arriba, les cuento que otro de mis pasatiempos es la jardinería, y las flores que muestro son Girasoles de otoño... espero les guste, en cuanto tenga acceso a mi otra computadora les coomparto más fotos


----------



## juanma (Mar 5, 2009)

yoangel dijo:
			
		

> Bueno como les dije, acá les dejo unas imágenes del lugar en donde vivo!



Por cierto, donde queda exactamente Territorios Britanicos en el Oceano Indico? *No es una pregunta redundante*  
Cerca de la India? Malasia? Africa?

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 5, 2009)

En algunos thread se me ha pasado que vivo en Valencia - Venezuela!

Si LION me gusta un tanto el avatar, tampoco soy un viejo tengo 18 años, pero en las imágenes me ve mas anciano!

JUAAA JUAAA

PD: ya hasta me río como karapalida


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 5, 2009)

vivir aqui no esta mal pero el trabajo de electronico esta en declive por culpa del abaratamiento de la tecnologia...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 5, 2009)

Daniel.more dijo:
			
		

> Al principio esta bien pero todo el dia sol y playa abureeeeen



Ya quisiera yo aburrirme de esa manera


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 5, 2009)

yoangel dijo:
			
		

> En algunos thread se me ha pasado que vivo en Valencia - Venezuela!
> 
> Si LION me gusta un tanto el avatar, tampoco soy un viejo tengo 18 años, pero en las imágenes me ve mas anciano!
> 
> ...



Ya tenemos posibilidad de subir avatares mas grandes, así que no te quedes sin actualizar el tuyo.

Saludos.


----------



## franko1819 (Mar 6, 2009)

hola¡¡¡
aca les muestro a san francisco


----------



## santiago (Mar 6, 2009)

es muy lindo san francisco, siempre que uno va a cordoba desde aca pasa por ahi jeje va dependiendo si agarras esa ruta

muy buens todas las fotos


----------



## anderson torres (Mar 10, 2009)

Hola a todos los amigos del foro.
Muy interesante este tema y pues como fueras de lo comun.
Sin tanta introduccion aqui van  "mis fotos" y mis fotos.
PD: Como hago para que mis fotos se puedan ver sin necesidad de descargar?
como las que postee


----------



## maxep (Mar 15, 2009)

la playa no aburre. el aburrido es el que va.. 
ahah hermosos lugares. yo en parque patricios (puro nombre nomas) estoy rodeado de casa y mas casas.
jje luego subo fotos


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 19, 2010)

Unas fotos de por acá!!! Black Mesa Este... (Sic).

Coatzacoalcos - Veracruz.

http://www.mediafire.com/i/?ujwnzywjjxm
http://www.mediafire.com/i/?mbi3vcd3o2y
http://www.mediafire.com/i/?nmrmm3owdgn
http://www.mediafire.com/i/?v2zod13yyym
http://www.mediafire.com/i/?20zlmyk1dn2
http://www.mediafire.com/i/?dynnyaz0mgq

Cuando se pasen por acá, les invito unos cocos!
Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Oct 19, 2010)

que lindo ...vos vivis cerca de una playa ???¿¿?¿?¿


----------



## angel36 (Oct 19, 2010)

estos son algunos de los paisajes de mi provincia, San Juan, Argentina
el valle de la luna, el dique, la ciudad


----------



## fernandob (Oct 19, 2010)

ah..........ahi debe ser alucinante pasar la noche , no ??? 
te deben de llenar el alma las estrellas .

(hace cuanto que no paso una noche bajo las estrellas ) ......


----------



## angel36 (Oct 19, 2010)

soy de los que e gusta la pesca deportiva.......y si pasamos muchas noches al p2 al aire libre......no hay como decirlo mejor que como lo dijiste vos es increíble........


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 19, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> que lindo ...vos vivis cerca de una playa ???¿¿?¿?¿



Así es... Lamentablemente, sin visitarla debido a la flojera!!!  Debo de darme unas vueltas!

Saludos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS:Aguante la zona Costera!!!


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 29, 2010)

Y yo que vivo en el centro del país.. No hay costa ni en los lagos porque están todos secos


----------



## charlie45 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hola a todos
Soy de Ciudad Habana, Cuba. Vivo  en el Malecon de esta ciudad, en el barrio del Vedado. Por desgracia aqui no tengo ninguna foto de mi casa, pero en mi proxima visita las bajaré. Es un edificio de 14 plantas, yo vivo en el piso 10, y las vistas de la ciudad y el mar son muy bonitas.Si alguno de ustedes quiere enviarme  mensajes privados , de muy buena gana los  responderé.  Aquí en este magnifico foro tengo 2 objetivos, aprender electronica y hacer amistad con mis colegas.
Un saludo afectuoso
Charlie


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 2, 2010)

Hola Charlie! bienvenido al foro!! Tengo una pequeña intriga. En cuba, cómo se consiguen los componentes electrónicos, semiconductores, y todo eso? La verdad soy muy ignorante, y no sé cómo hacen ustedes!
 Mi tía estuvo en La Habana hace 1 mes. Volvió de allá muy contenta. Dice que es HERMOSO. 
Saludos!

Una foto de córdoba, del patio de mi casa


----------



## charlie45 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hola agucasta
En Cuba es muy , pero muy dificil consegui los componentes. Si no tienes alguien que te los traiga  del exterior, tienes que recuperarlos de circuitos  placas y circuitos desechados o rotos.No existen tiendas ni suministradores de ningun tipo, excepto para empresas estatales que no ofertan a particulares.
El pais realmente es hermoso, pienso subir unas fotos pronto.Yo tengo muy poco tiempo de conexion, y la red es muy lenta, si me envias tu correos por mp, te puedo escribir mas facilmente por alli. Te ofrezco mi amistad sincera.
Un saludo afectuoso.
Charlie


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 2, 2010)

Muchas gracias! Da gusto conversar con gente así. Veo que te estás integrando rápidamente al foro. De verdad me gustaría ir a Cuba, pero también me gustaría que para ustedes sea más fácil visitar otros lados..
Saludos. Te agrego a "amigos" 

Agucasta


----------



## charlie45 (Nov 3, 2010)

Gracias amigo, es verdad que el foro me ha impresionado por su calidad tecnica y humana, como le dije a un conocido forista que me envio un email. Hoy tampoco tengo disponibles aqui las fotos, pero prometo subirlas en cuanto esten aqui.Ya vi que me agregaste a tu lista de amigos, pero no se bien como funciona eso, ya que el foro es un poquitin complicado, tiene sus reglas que hay que respetar, y no quiero cometer mas infracciones, ja ja; pienso que es muy bueno que asi sea, que se mantenga una etica de respeto y decencia en los intercambios, hasta lo que he visto ahora este foro es un modelo en ello.
Saludos, recuerda que si me pasas tu mail por mp, te puedo escribir desde mi casa , porque aqui el tiempo de conexion que tengo es limitado.
Charlie


----------



## Imzas (Jun 19, 2011)

Hola, vivo en Valparaiso, Chile, pongo algunas fotos vistas por algunos de ustes
des, quizas uno de estos dias pueda poner otras nuevas .










Ojala a alguien le gusten .
Saludos desde Chile, pronto pondre algunas cosillas electronicas que he estado armando .


----------



## Imzas (Ago 1, 2011)

Hola, otras fotitos de Valparaiso.
Foto del barrio donde vivo, algunas casa se quemarn hace tiempo, aca durante la reconstruccion por el gobierno.



100_1720 por kalin rojo, en Flickr
ascensor artilleria:



Imagen 083 por kalin rojo, en Flickr

edificio muy conocido del puerto:



Imagen 033 por kalin rojo, en Flickr
saludines!


----------



## asgs33 (Ago 4, 2011)

Muy buenas fotos de Valparaiso, lo he visitado y tengo buenos amigos Chilenos que dejé por esas tierras.
Enhorabuena por el foro, es muy interesante.
Un saludo a todos
asgs33


----------



## silvia espinel (Oct 25, 2011)

este fue un paseito de relax ala cuidad capital de Colombia bogota


----------



## paloionico (Oct 25, 2011)

es muy hermoso valparaiso ,lo voy agendar como un lugar para ir de vacaciones este verano


----------



## Imzas (Nov 13, 2011)

Silvia, hermosisimas tus fotos, te ves genialmente linda, pero que figuras se gastan ustedes!, yo tengo que bajar muchisimo aun, sobre todo la barriga :s.
Que buenoq ue @asgs33, tengas tan buenas impresiones de este rincon del planeta que es de todos los seres humanos, y no de los fronteras ideadas por ansias de poder ni desconfianzas egoistas.
@paloionico, y si, creo que seria un buen destino para visitar, pero no te comportes como turista, si no como uno mas de la casa, para evitar los robos, es como cualquier ciudad moderna, si usas la cautela no pasa nada . En todo caso, puedo orientarte si lo deseas. 
 cuidense muchis.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 22, 2011)

Cuando tenga tiempo (mejor dicho, ganas), pongo fotos de mi ciudad.
Soy de San Nicolás de los Arroyos, Provincia de Buenos Aires, Argentina.

Aquí está la Virgen María del Rosario de San Nicolás, todos los 25 de cada mes, viene gente a visitarla, pero el 25 del mes de Septiembre viene mas de 200 mil personas al "campito de la virgen".
Página oficial, en la cual hay algunas fotos, inclusive aérea del lugar, y la gente en el "Campito".
Wikipedia

Pronto fotitos.

Saludos.

PD: Jaz, mi primo estuvo jugando (arquero, portero) en Coquimbo, así que conoce a Valparaiso.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 24, 2011)

Museo de fangio




Autodromo de TC




zona de pesca Laguna La Brava




fesfile civil





después subo de las mias personales


----------



## moises calderon (Dic 29, 2011)

Hermosos lugares, todos dignos de ser visitados, feliz 2012


----------



## jjra (Feb 10, 2012)

Hola a todos. Os dejo unas fotos mías de mi zona. Vivo en un pequeño pueblo llamado Cehegín, en la provincia de Murcia, al sur de España. Soy aficionado a la fotografía y la hidrología, aparte de la ELECTRONICA  Espero que os gusten:




































Y algo de electricidad :















Y desde el lugar donde vivo:





Salu2


----------



## Imzas (Feb 10, 2012)

@jjra hermosa ciudad de contrastes, que hermosa fotografia, tanto la técnica como el paisaje, produce sensacion de inmensidad.

una curiosidad, en esa Iglesia hay gente enterrada?, tengo entendido que en iglesias antiguas las hay.


----------



## jjra (Feb 10, 2012)

Jazminia dijo:


> @jjra hermosa ciudad de contrastes, que hermosa fotografia, tanto la técnica como el paisaje, produce sensacion de inmensidad.
> 
> una curiosidad, en esa Iglesia hay gente enterrada?, tengo entendido que en iglesias antiguas las hay.



Que yo sepa no. Esa es la iglesia mas famosa del pueblo.


----------



## Pride (Feb 15, 2012)

yo de quetzaltenango, Guatemala


----------



## Renoxxx (Abr 12, 2012)

Yo tambien de Guatemala, específicamente la capital XD


----------



## Scooter (Abr 15, 2012)

Esta mañana se me ocurrió tomar unas fotos de Alicante desde lo alto del castillo de Santa Bárbara:
Pinchar aquí

Espero que os gusten


----------



## smd10 (May 2, 2012)

Hola amigos! Geniales las fotos! Incluso me estan dando ganas de tomarme unas vacaciones para ir a hacer un poco de turismo por alguno de estos lugares... 

Aquí van unas fotos de donde yo vivo y sus alrededores: Fotos

Saludos.


----------



## Marcos Vega (Jun 14, 2012)

aquí yo:

http://miencarnacion.blogspot.com/2011/03/con-miras-al-25-de-marzo.html


----------

